# North Beach Hoax



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

Fished N/B pier last night from 6 -11 pm not eve n a nible I saw 1 baby perch caught one guy said he caught 10 last week another said he had one 2 days ago I really dont know what to believe


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

nb sucks


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

good question... I heard it was warming up, but most was second\third hand information.. If you're waiting for someone on this board to tell you when NB heats up you may be waiting forever..


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

i say the same thing. when i made that HOAX claim
on another site they thought i was committing Treason!!!

even if they were down NB i would still go to Breezy PT.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

fish there yesterday arent always fish there today.
im sure youve heard this already but, dont chase yesterdays fish. cuz thats what they are long gone
thats just how fishin is, i guess.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

kmw21230 said:


> good question... I heard it was warming up, but most was second\third hand information.. If you're waiting for someone on this board to tell you when NB heats up you may be waiting forever..


I will post when I see people catching fish. Wife and I walk down there. I have not seen anything to brag about caught.
I gave u my phone number at Pete's party last year. Give me a call and I will find out what I can. 
Me I plan to spend most of my time at PAX NAS this year. Got my own little spot and it worked great everytime I went there last year.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

supercast said:


> Fished N/B pier last night from 6 -11 pm not eve n a nible I saw 1 baby perch caught one guy said he caught 10 last week another said he had one 2 days ago I really dont know what to believe


You have fished that place long enough to know how things are there. We drove by last night and Annette wanted to walk out but I said no. We should have.

JC


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I drove down and watched everything for a couple hours. One man caught a 28 inch rock and that was it. The pier was getting crowded but nothing else was being caught. The beach area and the water had all kinds of driftwood floating around. Met a couple of people from Pier and Surf there. Nothing else happening except the pier is starting to get crowded already.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

thats why its breezy pt or nothin for me in that area!!!


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

bigpapamd1 said:


> thats why its breezy pt or nothin for me in that area!!!


I like Breezy point or Pax NAS. Most of the time I spend at the NB pier is to watch the show.
This year I will be taking pictures.
There was a big tangle in the middle of thepier so I helped one of the guys pull in his line. He had three 1 oz bank sinkers tied togather. I had a couple storm sinkers in my pocket so I gave them (4 oz) to him and showed him how to tie them on.
The people do not realize that there is a current there and the bank sinkers will roll.
Several people caught the cable out in front. One man broke off three different times. We told him to reel in faster.

NB = fun and games.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

jcreamer said:


> The people do not realize that there is a current there and the bank sinkers will roll.



That should be posted on a sign as you enter SPSP, the Peake, the Coke and EVERYWHERE Else. 

* DON'T USE BANK SINKERS IN THE BAY FOR BOTTOM FISHING. *

When you do, its more like drifting than bottom fishing.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

it is funny watching the people there fish... 




jcreamer said:


> I like Breezy point or Pax NAS. Most of the time I spend at the NB pier is to watch the show.
> This year I will be taking pictures.
> There was a big tangle in the middle of thepier so I helped one of the guys pull in his line. He had three 1 oz bank sinkers tied togather. I had a couple storm sinkers in my pocket so I gave them (4 oz) to him and showed him how to tie them on.
> The people do not realize that there is a current there and the bank sinkers will roll.
> ...


----------



## Lineside_Addict (Apr 1, 2008)

Yeah I was there last night as well. Nice to meet you Jcreamer and Supercast!

Got there 7:00pm and left at 1:00am. Ended up catching 2 - 15" croakers and 3 smallish WP. Gave the perch to the guy next to us and kept the croakers for the frying pan. A couple of other guys caught a few croaker as well. 

I completely agree with you guys about NB. It was relatively close to where I live and me and my girl wanted to do something outside on a nice day so we ended up there. Guys are casting with 2 oz banks out at 45 degrees and complaining when someone reels in and tangles up with them. And the antics of the people on that pier is amazing... like watching Jerry Springer. This one girl is blasting crappy music on a crappy little stereo, talking sh!t to anyone close by, saying "n" word this and "n" word that (she was caucasian by the way). No wonder I love fishing on the beach so much more.

Jcreamer - let's chat sometime about a conventional rod to replace mine that snapped!


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Lineside_Addict said:


> Yeah I was there last night as well. Nice to meet you Jcreamer and Supercast!
> 
> Got there 7:00pm and left at 1:00am. Ended up catching 2 - 15" croakers and 3 smallish WP. Gave the perch to the guy next to us and kept the croakers for the frying pan. A couple of other guys caught a few croaker as well.
> 
> ...


What did you finallyuse for bait?


----------



## Lineside_Addict (Apr 1, 2008)

First tried that old dried up Fishbait I had... nada

Then tried the nightcrawlers my GF bought... nada

Then the guys at the corner to my left decided to leave and gave me their leftover BW... fish on!


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Good
Maybe I will see you tomorrow.


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

Lineside_Addict said:


> Yeah I was there last night as well. Nice to meet you Jcreamer and Supercast!
> 
> Got there 7:00pm and left at 1:00am. Ended up catching 2 - 15" croakers and 3 smallish WP. Gave the perch to the guy next to us and kept the croakers for the frying pan. A couple of other guys caught a few croaker as well.
> 
> ...


Hey Lineside, I was there as well last night. Was down by the right corner. 
I wanted to kick that radio into the d*mn water. It, and the girl, was getting on my nerves as well. 
I didn't have a coat with me, and had to work today, so only stayed until around 9. I had been trout fishing earlier in the day, and just rode down there to see what was going on around 5pm. Talked myself into getting some bloods and coming back for a bit.
Sounds like I missed the croakers. Did you see many others come in?


----------



## Lineside_Addict (Apr 1, 2008)

Naw... all total was probably around 5 croakers... 2 for me and my girl, 2 for the guy next to you near the corner and 1 for the guy with the overalls/onsie on.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

cruise down to NB around 4:30pm just to take a look. 5 guys were fishing. 1 guy had a nice 14in croaker but that was it. everything else were small WPs and Hatching rockfish. it started to rain so i left at 5:15pm. stop by Tylers to get a couple of 1-hook bottom rigs and some sinkers. probably go down Bushwood either Monday or Friday!!


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I may go down tonight I want to use the bloodworms that I got at spsp saturday. I will be wearing the pier and surf hat and if not croweded I will be throwing an Alvey reel.


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Would someone describe what Breezy Point is like? I can find how to get there on Mapquest. 
What I mean - is it a beach or pier, how much room is available and just generally what could be biting there now and at other times.

Thanks to all that reply.

Blue Heron


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Blue Heron said:


> Would someone describe what Breezy Point is like? I can find how to get there on Mapquest.
> What I mean - is it a beach or pier, how much room is available and just generally what could be biting there now and at other times.
> 
> Thanks to all that reply.
> ...


http://www.breezypointmarina.com/


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Can you help with a little bit more*

where you can fish?

Is there a pier?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Orest said:


> where you can fish?
> 
> Is there a pier?


Yes... and yes.

http://www.co.cal.md.us/assets/ParksRec/2008breezybrochure.pdf


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Thanks*

Rick.

Might have to check this place out. 

With the $$$$ of gas.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Orest said:


> Rick.
> 
> Might have to check this place out.
> 
> With the $$$$ of gas.


Orest,

Don't expect much.

Short pier, shallow water, no overnight fishing, etc...


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Orest said:


> Rick.
> 
> Might have to check this place out.
> 
> With the $$$$ of gas.


They have beach front and small pier. It is not as crowded and most of the times a better place to fish.


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks again to those of you who responded.

Blue Heron


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Blue Heron said:


> Would someone describe what Breezy Point is like? I can find how to get there on Mapquest.
> What I mean - is it a beach or pier, how much room is available and just generally what could be biting there now and at other times.
> 
> Thanks to all that reply.
> ...


Take the road that goes by rod and reel and follow it out of town. It will take you to the Breezy Point cut off. Take a left and follow the signs. I do not know if they are charging yet or not but the beach area does have some picnic tables. The pier is small so take a short rod.


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks jcreamer.

Blue Heron


----------



## WoodFish (Oct 7, 2006)

*Question??*

Do you think Breezy Point Better then North Beach?


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

In a lot of ways yes and I live in walking distance of the pier.


----------

